# Scatter bred pits



## Joeye.Madox (Mar 10, 2009)

What's the general feeling towards scatter bred pitbulls ,is it bad thing breeding multiple lines together?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Its like horse racing, or rodeo horses.. a good race horse isnt gonna be a good cuttin horse or barrel horse... Having said that I know Okies and Hawaiians who have spliced the two got one real good one and the rest took a while to come out like the first. An outcross mustang is all kinds of scatterbred and is really only good for certain kind a function. Some people have taken that and bred entire lines of mtn ponies; which are no longer mustangs and sure not the crosses the used such as quarter horse or thoroughbred outcros.... 

You might find ONE scatterbred DOG that is better than any well pedigreed dog; but that is much more unlikely than finding consistancy in performance, intelligence, and function through a proven pedigreed worker. ... 

Does that make sense?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Depends who's breeding. Some don't like it, some don't mind it. Some of the best dogs in history were scattebred.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Firehazard said:


> Its like horse racing, or rodeo horses.. a good race horse isnt gonna be a good cuttin horse or barrel horse... Having said that I know Okies and Hawaiians who have spliced the two got one real good one and the rest took a while to come out like the first. An outcross mustang is all kinds of scatterbred and is really only good for certain kind a function. Some people have taken that and bred entire lines of mtn ponies; which are no longer mustangs and sure not the crosses the used such as quarter horse or thoroughbred outcros....
> 
> You might find ONE scatterbred DOG that is better than any well pedigreed dog; but that is much more unlikely than finding consistancy in performance, intelligence, and function through a proven pedigreed worker. ...
> 
> Does that make sense?


A simple way to say it would be, some great animals came about from scatter breeding. When they became part of a program, they themselves ,were line bred to bring consistency for the dogs desirable traits.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

yup........ ^^^^^^^^ thats it........


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

There's a very good discussion on the topic in this thread: http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/38523-scatterbred.html

Good topic and some really interesting answers and definitions of the term too.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I think it depends on what you want the dog for. Scatterbred dogs are going to be hard to get consistency when breeding. Now some of the best working dogs I have ever had were scatterbred and out performance gamebred dogs I had. Again it depends on what you are wanting the dogs for.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

I love mine =]


----------



## Rumbled Up Rednose (Nov 27, 2011)

I believe it really has to do with what your wanting from the dog. My buddy has 6 scatter bred "pits" that are the best hog dogs I have ever witnessed. They are on point and good at what they do.


----------



## Joeye.Madox (Mar 10, 2009)

I personally don't have a prefrence , i have seen good and bad in both types, although i do believe in breeding best to best and some people purely line breed to show good papers!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

the problem with scatter bred is no consistency.. 

also if there are undesired traits where do they come from? We Dont know, its not isolated traits... Thats when lining up that pedigree comes into effect.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

We have a thread on this you might want to check it out. Some people like it for different reasons. You should always have a goal in mind when breeding wether your inbreeding, out crossing, line breeding, scatter breeding, there should be some clear direction of what your trying to obtain or else your not do anything but producing curs.

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/38523-scatterbred.html


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Sadie said:


> We have a thread on this you might want to check it out. Some people like it for different reasons. You should always have a goal in mind when breeding wether your inbreeding, out crossing, line breeding, scatter breeding, there should be some clear direction of what your trying to obtain or else your not do anything but producing curs.
> 
> http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/38523-scatterbred.html


:clap::goodpost:


----------

